# Those who received "IMMI Assessment Commence" email, please post here!



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

This email has no request for documents. It simply states that your application has been received and that it will be processed in due course and that if additional documents are needed, they will be requested. From this email you get to know who your CO is. But there is no document request. 

Who all received this? Have you got the grant yet? Have you got any subsequent document request? Just trying to figure out if there is a trend. Thank you.


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

I received the email on 27th October with request for employment proof.. its very strange bcoz I already front loaded offer letters, bank statements, relieving letter, payslips etc... but they asked for ref. letter too... but now only after 28 days CO will look into my application again..


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

saurabhgoel123 said:


> I received the email on 27th October with request for employment proof.. its very strange bcoz I already front loaded offer letters, bank statements, relieving letter, payslips etc... but they asked for ref. letter too... but now only after 28 days CO will look into my application again..


So the email you got had the same words "IMMI Assessment Commence" in the subject line but actually also had a document request??


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> So the email you got had the same words "IMMI Assessment Commence" in the subject line but actually also had a document request??


No, it doesnt have subject with 'Commence" but for Request for more information


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> This email has no request for documents. It simply states that your application has been received and that it will be processed in due course and that if additional documents are needed, they will be requested. From this email you get to know who your CO is. But there is no document request.
> 
> Who all received this? Have you got the grant yet? Have you got any subsequent document request? Just trying to figure out if there is a trend. Thank you.


Hi, have received this email after 45 days of lodging the visa. Received the email on Oct 29 th. Been a week now. No further communication after 29 th has come.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

saurabhgoel123 said:


> No, it doesnt have subject with 'Commence" but for Request for more information


Okay then your email is not the one I'm talking about here. I'm discussing about a specific email with those exact words in the subject line but with no document request.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

amyv said:


> Hi, have received this email after 45 days of lodging the visa. Received the email on Oct 29 th. Been a week now. No further communication after 29 th has come.


I see. Thanks for your input. Let's wait and watch what happens. I know one forum member here is going thru background checks and verification after getting this exact email. But I don't know if everyone who receives this email will have to go thru checks. Only time will tell. 

Anybody who got direct grant received this specific email?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm bumping this thread up.

Anybody else here that has received this email other than those who have posted so far plus murtza4u and brisbane_bound??


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Bumping this again for kenny_lowe23 and others.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Nostalgia Nut,

So here is my story, when i lodged on 17th Sept, i received a letter, the same day, titled "Acknowledgement of application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa" - Signed DIBP.

On the 2nd of Nov, i received another mail, same title and content by it was signed by my CO - Lisa.

My agent confirmed that this can be taken as a CO assignment. I scanned through both the letters and found no difference in subject and no documents were requested.

And in the ImmiAccount, it says "Application Received" last updated date 2nd Nov.

I speculate that this is a CO assignment and if nothing is wrong, i should get a Grant or else, they might come back for more information.

I uploaded every document (PCC, Form 80 and Medicals).

Anyone else has the same scenario and got their grant or called the DIBP about this?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting here, kenny. The email I received didn't have that subject line. It had an alphanumeric number, my full name and the words IMMI assessment commence. And my CO is Alison.


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks for posting here, kenny. The email I received didn't have that subject line. It had an alphanumeric number, my full name and the words IMMI assessment commence. And my CO is Alison.


Then i guess you are closer to your grant than i am.

Does it say assessment in progress in your immiaccount?

The CO didn't ask you for any documents right?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Then i guess you are closer to your grant than i am.
> 
> Does it say assessment in progress in your immiaccount?
> 
> The CO didn't ask you for any documents right?


No it still says "Application Received" in my immi account. No request so far for any documents. Don't know what to make of it except patiently wait.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> No it still says "Application Received" in my immi account. No request so far for any documents. Don't know what to make of it except patiently wait.


Hey mate!!
I believe this is a normal mail but not every CO sends it out.
Check the last topic on below link
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Cheers!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hey mate!!
> I believe this is a normal mail but not every CO sends it out.
> Check the last topic on below link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> ...


Last topic? You mean this?



> *What happens when your application is allocated?*
> 
> You will be notified within two weeks after your application is allocated to a processing team, and provided with an email address for all future correspondence. Any questions you have about your application should then be directed to that email address.​​


I don't understand. Are you saying that the email we received is the one being described here? But this is sent within 2 weeks of CO allocation.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Last topic? You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand. Are you saying that the email we received is the one being described here? But this is sent within 2 weeks of CO allocation.


Thats right..i got this letter after 50 odd days and I believe u got it arnd 40 days..nowadays there is no one person dealing with ur application..it goes through processing team..so once our application is taken up, we get this letter..But this is just my deduction..I hope im right  

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

brisbane_bound said:


> Thats right..i got this letter after 50 odd days and I believe u got it arnd 40 days..nowadays there is no one person dealing with ur application..it goes through processing team..so once our application is taken up, we get this letter..But this is just my deduction..I hope im right
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus one


When did you lodge your visa again? Your signature here is incomplete, dude. 

Also, are you there in the immi tracker?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> When did you lodge your visa again? Your signature here is incomplete, dude.
> 
> Also, are you there in the immi tracker?


Sorry, I lodged on 18th July.
Will add toy signature too.. 
Immi tracker? Im in d excel sheet tracker

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

brisbane_bound said:


> Sorry, I lodged on 18th July.
> Will add toy signature too..
> Immi tracker? Im in d excel sheet tracker
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus one


Why is it taking you so long? Did you call them after your 3 months were finished?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Why is it taking you so long? Did you call them after your 3 months were finished?


I did once..got the usual response to wait for the CO to contact. Lodged thorugh agent and so cant do much..been bugging him to check time and again but he doesnt want to call DIBP

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## kenny_lowe23 (Sep 1, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> I did once..got the usual response to wait for the CO to contact. Lodged thorugh agent and so cant do much..been bugging him to check time and again but he doesnt want to call DIBP
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus one


Hi 

I have a couple of questions

What does your application status in the Immi Account say? 

Did the CO at any point request any further documents?

Did they call your company for any employment verification?

Do you know from which GSM you received this email?


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a couple of questions
> 
> ...


Status Application received
No information requested
Not aware if any call was made to the employer
GSM Adelaide

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

brisbane_bound said:


> Status Application received
> No information requested
> Not aware if any call was made to the employer
> GSM Adelaide
> ...


Exactly the same here.

Also I know for a fact that my direct boss who signed the reference letter has not received any calls. Our company head office HR I'm not sure about.


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

According to the service standards link that's now reflecting on the application page the time line is 3 months for processing for 190 visa???

Anyone planning to write to or call Dibp? 

This whole process really tests your patience.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I don't know it I am writing in right thread or no... but after paid I received mail : Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account. nothing else....how can I know if CO is assigned...status: Application received


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

shrif said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know it I am writing in right thread or no... but after paid I received mail : Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account. nothing else....how can I know if CO is assigned...status: Application received


If you received the mail as soon as you paid, then its probably an acknowledgement mail..nothing important

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> If you received the mail as soon as you paid, then its probably an acknowledgement mail..nothing important
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus One


so i guess I suppose to receive "IMMI Assessment Commence" email or no


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

shrif said:


> so i guess I suppose to receive "IMMI Assessment Commence" email or no


Probably not..You receive that mail after some days of your visa application..it will have the visa processing officer signature at the end which shows that u got a CO assigned 

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## Unswer (Jan 15, 2016)

kenny_lowe23 said:


> Thanks Nostalgia Nut,
> 
> So here is my story, when i lodged on 17th Sept, i received a letter, the same day, titled "Acknowledgement of application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa" - Signed DIBP.
> 
> ...


Hello mate. I got a email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence', and this letter shows that my 189 Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. 

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

This email is neither a direct grant nor any docs required further. Did you receive the same email above? Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you think there is any problem in my case? I don't claim any working experience in my case, although I provided an offer of my Australian part-time work.

My timeline:
18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
08/01/2016: Application lodged
15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
22/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.


----------



## Unswer (Jan 15, 2016)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> This email has no request for documents. It simply states that your application has been received and that it will be processed in due course and that if additional documents are needed, they will be requested. From this email you get to know who your CO is. But there is no document request.
> 
> Who all received this? Have you got the grant yet? Have you got any subsequent document request? Just trying to figure out if there is a trend. Thank you.


Hello mate. I got a email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence', and this letter shows that my 189 Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. 

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

This email is neither a direct grant nor any docs required further. Did you receive the same email above? Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you think there is any problem in my case? I don't claim any working experience in my case, although I provided an offer of my Australian part-time work.

My timeline:
18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
08/01/2016: Application lodged
15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
22/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.


----------



## Unswer (Jan 15, 2016)

brisbane_bound said:


> Thats right..i got this letter after 50 odd days and I believe u got it arnd 40 days..nowadays there is no one person dealing with ur application..it goes through processing team..so once our application is taken up, we get this letter..But this is just my deduction..I hope im right
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus one


Hello mate. I got a email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence', and this letter shows that my 189 Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. 

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

This email is neither a direct grant nor any docs required further. Did you receive the same email above? Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you think there is any problem in my case? I don't claim any working experience in my case, although I provided an offer of my Australian part-time work.

My timeline:
18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
08/01/2016: Application lodged
15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
22/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.


----------



## willhgh (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Unswer,

I got the same email as well with immi assessment commence PDF. i apply the 189 visa through a agent. she refused to give me Immiaccount. she said that it is her private access. she cant provide me. so long story short i cant access immiaccount to check the progress.

My timeline:
22/12/2015: 189 EOI 75 submitted
08/01/2016: 189 EOI 75 invited
08/01/2016: Application lodged
16/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
16/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including PCC for both country, Form 1221 & 80.
20/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.


----------



## willhgh (Jan 19, 2016)

Unswer said:


> Hello mate. I got a email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence', and this letter shows that my 189 Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below.
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> ...


Hi Unswer,

I got the same email as well with immi assessment commence PDF. i apply the 189 visa through a agent. she refused to give me Immiaccount. she said that it is her private access. she cant provide me. so long story short i cant access immiaccount to check the progress.

My timeline:
12/12/2015: 189 EOI 75 submitted
08/01/2016: 189 EOI 75 invited
08/01/2016: Application lodged
16/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including PCC for both country, Form 1221 & 80.
20/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

willhgh said:


> Hi Unswer,
> 
> I got the same email as well with immi assessment commence PDF. i apply the 189 visa through a agent. she refused to give me Immiaccount. she said that it is her private access. she cant provide me. so long story short i cant access immiaccount to check the progress.
> 
> ...



Hi,

You can ofcourse check the status of your application by creating an individual immi account for yourself & then check with the application reference number generated after lodging of visa.


----------



## amio_098 (Nov 23, 2015)

Received the same commence email today.
I lodged VISA on 21/01/2016 with all documents front loaded (including PCC & medicals done). Reading this thread it is still not cleared why this mail is sent, does this mean I am on some 'verification need to be done' queue? So, now my employment and others will be verified??

In any case, it seems as an indication that my case will be delayed for couple of months. In the meantime, if I want to switch jobs, will it be wise? Please suggest.


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Is this commencement email only sent for online applications like SC 189/190 or any one e.g. those who have a paper application for SC 101 Thanks OB


----------



## amio_098 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi,
The day after receiving the mail, today, I receive my VISA grant 
Seems this mail is a routine common communication.


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

*Waiting waiting waiting*

Even I recieved such e mail on 21st Feb 2016.Does anyone has any idea as what is the purpose of this mail?


----------



## Johnny_V6 (Mar 1, 2016)

amio_098 said:


> Hi,
> The day after receiving the mail, today, I receive my VISA grant
> Seems this mail is a routine common communication.


who is your CO? does your CO belong to Adelaide?


----------



## Derrick Pete (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi All,

Am a new member in this forum. 

Just wanted to hear from you, if you have come across CO stating application under further assessment. How long does it take in these situations? will I need to repeat my medicals and PCC, please see my timelines. The wait is really huuuuhhhh....

Appreciate your response !!

190 SA
No. Of Applicants- 3 | 2 Adults, 1 Kid | No Points claimed for Spouse
System Administrator - 262113
ACS Filled: Attempt 1: 30 Aug'14 | Response : -ve Sep'14
Attempt 2: 29 Sep'14 | Response : +ve Oct'14
IELTS Dec'14: L 7.5 R 7.0 W 6.5 S 7.5
PTE Jan'15: L 82 R 74 S 90 W 76
Points: 55. 
EOI :June'15
SS SA Applied:June'15 | Response : July'15
Visa Lodged with all the documents (PCC, Medicals & etc): Aug'15 
CO Assigned: Oct'15, no response there after.
Emailed CO on update: 15 Jan'16 and 29 Jan'16
2nd CO responded: Mar'16, application undergoing further assessment.
Grant: ??


----------



## Derrick Pete (Mar 16, 2016)

amio_098 said:


> Hi,
> The day after receiving the mail, today, I receive my VISA grant
> Seems this mail is a routine common communication.


Congratulations Amio !!


----------



## Abhimukta (Mar 2, 2016)

I too recieved such mail on 22 Feb 2016 but no communication after that.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

I received the same email "IMMI Assessment Commence" today. There is no request for any documents/details.

Those of you who received their grants - how long after this email did you get the grant, or any request for docs? Thanks.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

I got the same email. , on 9 April, 2016,,, my lodgement date is 25 Mar,, status: application received


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

Same Status here. Got this email on 04 March. No Update ever since, status remains "Application Received"


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Any updates from people who received the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email?
My application status is still Application Received. Applied on 31/03 and got the email on 19/04.


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

sol79 said:


> Any updates from people who received the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email?
> My application status is still Application Received. Applied on 31/03 and got the email on 19/04.


Nothing for me 😡


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi all,

It's 3 months since i lodged my application for visa 190 and 2 months from CO contact.
Anyone encourage me to hassle CO by sending her e-mail asking for the outcome of my application.

If you do, please suggest how i can politely hassle the CO.


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Any updates from people who received the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email?
> My application status is still Application Received. Applied on 31/03 and got the email on 19/04.


Hi,
Me too got the Commencement mail,but no request for documents
Visa lodged on Jan 13 and Commencement mail received on Feb 1 with CO name.
Did any one who got the commencement mail had granted visa?


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

just waiting waiting


----------



## hswadali (Jul 17, 2015)

kamalendra said:


> just waiting waiting


Me too received same IMMI Commencement Email on 20th April 2016. No update after that.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

hswadali said:


> Me too received same IMMI Commencement Email on 20th April 2016. No update after that.


from which team fren?


----------



## hswadali (Jul 17, 2015)

kamalendra said:


> from which team fren?


Dear From Adelaide team. Is it normal of getting IMMI Commencement Mail??


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

hswadali said:


> Dear From Adelaide team. Is it normal of getting IMMI Commencement Mail??


if adelaide teaam, then expect to get the grant in 30-50 days after co contact,,, all the best..... mine is with Brisbane team


----------



## hswadali (Jul 17, 2015)

My concern is y not everybody is getting IMMI commencement mail??


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

kamalendra said:


> if adelaide teaam, then expect to get the grant in 30-50 days after co contact,,, all the best..... mine is with Brisbane team


Not sure about that Kamalendra.. I got that email on 4th March. Still waiting.. Adelaide of course


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Any luck guys? I got the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email on 190/094. Status is "Application Received". None of my employers have been called/emailed either.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

sol79 said:


> Any luck guys? I got the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email on 190/094. Status is "Application Received". None of my employers have been called/emailed either.


nope,,, I think, Adelaide team looks the application after 30-50 days of co contact,
and Brisbane looks after 70-90 days,, so I think we should wait more,,, let's just hope, when they start looking our application again, they give grants without asking any further document/information,, wait is killing


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, waiting is the difficult part. I've noticed two distinct patterns:

1. Applicants who do not front-load all docs - Usually get a CO contact within 2-3 weeks asking them for PCCs/Medicals/Additional docs.

2. Applicants who front-load everything - Direct Grant or IMMI Assessment Commence email without additional doc requests (assuming that all docs are in order).

Just wondering if the second category with the assessment commence email is because of additional checks/etc.


----------



## hswadali (Jul 17, 2015)

After IMMI assessment commencement mail, how many days do they take for grant?? 2 days back I called Diac, last replied that officer is looking at my application.


----------



## hswadali (Jul 17, 2015)

I front loaded all the docs on 9th April and lodged visa 189 on 5th April. Received IMMI assessment commence mail on 20th April.


----------



## Tenochitlan (Mar 13, 2015)

hswadali said:


> After IMMI assessment commencement mail, how many days do they take for grant?? 2 days back I called Diac, last replied that officer is looking at my application.


I received the assessment commencement email on 10-Sept-2015. Dead silence since then except a couple of standard telephone (28-Oct-2015, 12-Jan-2016) replies and one email reply on 29-Mar-2016.


----------



## hswadali (Jul 17, 2015)

OMG it's been 8 months since no activity in your application. What they r replied u on phone and emails. I have explored a lot regarding this IMMI assessment mail nothing solid is found till now except one case who got grant the very next day after receiving IMMI assessment mail.


----------



## Tenochitlan (Mar 13, 2015)

hswadali said:


> What they r replied u on phone and emails.


28-Oct-2015: 1st call
asked my timeline and passport number

"your application is under what we call routine checks"
"so far we are satisfied of what you have provided"
"every visa application has to undergo routine checks"
"they are internal"
"sometimes these checks may take a number of days, number of weeks and at times few months before we take an application to the next stage"

12-Jan-2016: 2nd call
asked my timeline and passport number

"the case is undergoing some processing"
"try to be patient"
"it is just the matter of waiting"
"...we will let you know"

29-Mar-2016: reply to my email (I sent it on 12-Feb-2016)
Further to your email below, I wish to advise that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which can take some time.
The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
You can be assured that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.​


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi ,

It has been 71 days now after receiving Immiassssment commence e-mail and still waiting for grant !

No communication since then !


----------



## hswadali (Jul 17, 2015)

Did u contact Diac regarding this??
It is really a matter of concern for people who have received IMMI assessment commence mail.
Some are waiting since September..


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

hswadali said:


> Did u contact Diac regarding this??
> It is really a matter of concern for people who have received IMMI assessment commence mail.
> Some are waiting since September..




Hi,

I have asked my agent to send an e-mail to DIBP for status update this morning ; let me see what's their reply !

When did you apply ? I applied on 23/02


----------



## hswadali (Jul 17, 2015)

I applied on 5th April and received IMMI assessment mail on 20th April.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

*Query*

Yesterday I completed 28 days after CO contact. Today morning they send me a email by themselves. 

"The application is currently undergoing routine processing. We will contact you if we require any further information"

Is this a part of Immi Commencement mail?


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

sandeshrego said:


> Yesterday I completed 28 days after CO contact. Today morning they send me a email by themselves.
> 
> "The application is currently undergoing routine processing. We will contact you if we require any further information"
> 
> Is this a part of Immi Commencement mail?


Yes!


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Tarun1410 said:


> Yes!


Does this also mean I will have to wait now for three months or so??


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

sandeshrego said:


> Yesterday I completed 28 days after CO contact. Today morning they send me a email by themselves.
> 
> "The application is currently undergoing routine processing. We will contact you if we require any further information"
> 
> Is this a part of Immi Commencement mail?


Did it have IMMI Assessment Commence in the subject line?


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

There's no fixed rule. Some get it in a few days. A few waited months. Look up myimmitracker stats.


----------



## sunny_mp (May 19, 2016)

*Immi Assessment Commence*

I received an email from CO with the subject "Immi Assessment Commence" yesterday. The CO has not asked for any documents explicitly in the letter attached to the email. The letter just mentioned that my application for visa subclass 189 has been allocated for processing. When I logged into my immi account after receiving this email, I noticed a new link just below the health assessment link for providing character assessment for myself and when I clicked on that link, it asked me to complete form 1221 and upload despite the fact that I had already uploaded form 1221 on 17th April, 2016. Does anybody here have any idea if I need to re-upload the form 1221 or is it some technical glitch?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

sol79 said:


> Did it have IMMI Assessment Commence in the subject line?


No.. It did not have


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

Tenochitlan said:


> I received the assessment commencement email on 10-Sept-2015. Dead silence since then except a couple of standard telephone (28-Oct-2015, 12-Jan-2016) replies and one email reply on 29-Mar-2016.


I received the assessment commencemnet e-mail on 15th Sept, 2015. No idea what's going on with my application


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Finally Granted!!*

Dear All,

Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!

You can see the timelines in my signature and below :

SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112 
ACS-24/08/2015 
PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
ITA: 03/02/2016 
PCC India :12/02/2016 
PCC UAE:17/02/2016 
Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016 
Meds: 26/02/2016 
CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
Grant : 03/06/2016 
IED : 07/09/2016

It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!

My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.

I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !! 

I have updated the immitracker!!

I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.

Regards,


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

i did not got such e mail but in my immi account it says ' ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS' but i never gt any mail . Althouigh CO requested me for some documents . Is there anything wrong in this ??


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

mukeshsharma said:


> i did not got such e mail but in my immi account it says ' ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS' but i never gt any mail . Althouigh CO requested me for some documents . Is there anything wrong in this ??


Nothing wrong.. but you are in wrong thread..Those who received this email have status as received and no document were requested.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi guys,

I got Immi assessment commence mail today from Brisbane.

Viaan


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Has anyone with the IMMI Assessment Commence email had any updates recently?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Has anyone with the IMMI Assessment Commence email had any updates recently?


No, I hope we will hear something in July.

Viaan


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> ...


Hi Tarun, 
Is there any specific reason why your IED is so early in spite of your PCC and Meds dated 02/2016? 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> ...


Hi Tarun, 
How come you knew that the EMP verification was done? Did you get any confirmation email after the emp verification?


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Any luck guys? The 189 2016 forum reported quite a few grants yesterday and today.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Tarun  

I see that there is only three (3) months gap between your Grant and IED, why is that?


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

Vijayabaskar said:


> Hi Tarun,
> Is there any specific reason why your IED is so early in spite of your PCC and Meds dated 02/2016?
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Hi Vijaya,

My IED is early because they picked up my Wife's PCC date which we did last year.

I am just back from my validation trip .. will pen down my experiences soon.


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Congratulations Tarun
> 
> I see that there is only three (3) months gap between your Grant and IED, why is that?


Hi Jahan,

My IED is early because they picked up my Wife's PCC date which we did last year.

I am just back from my validation trip .. will pen down my experiences soon.


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

rekhapagad said:


> Hi Tarun,
> How come you knew that the EMP verification was done? Did you get any confirmation email after the emp verification?


Hi Rekha,

sorry to have confused you.. Verification happened with me , not with my employer. AHC called me on my number and asked about my experience. My employer was not contacted at all.


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi Vijaya,
> 
> My IED is early because they picked up my Wife's PCC date which we did last year.
> 
> I am just back from my validation trip .. will pen down my experiences soon.


Oh fine. Could you also please brief us about the call you received from AHC. 



Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monada (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello all,

I lodged my visa on 8/6, front loaded all documents including medicals and forms 80&1221, and haven't received any response until now. Can you guys share how long it usually takes to get the immi assessment commencement email? Or since I have not received this email, it could be a sign for direct grant? Any input will be much appreciated.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Monada said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 8/6, front loaded all documents including medicals and forms 80&1221, and haven't received any response until now. Can you guys share how long it usually takes to get the immi assessment commencement email? Or since I have not received this email, it could be a sign for direct grant? Any input will be much appreciated.


The immi assessment commence email is not received by all of the applicants. Some Case Officer tend to send the commencement email. 

Though it has been seen that guys who got the commencement email tend to receive the grant faster, but yes this doesn't mean that their Case officer's might not contact them again. If anything is missing, CO will come back asking for it, and if all evidences are in place then direct grant it would be.

Just pray our cases are decided soon


----------



## Monada (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for your prompt response. I do pray for every ambitious one who does his due diligence and pay these expensive fees to secure better future fot himself and his family. Good luck for all!


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

Just quick question, did all you guys CLAIMED POINTS for EMPLOYMENT?

Seems like they're sending most of these out to applicants who needs employments checks.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

mimic said:


> Just quick question, did all you guys CLAIMED POINTS for EMPLOYMENT?
> 
> Seems like they're sending most of these out to applicants who needs employments checks.


I did not claim points for work experience.


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

mimic said:


> Just quick question, did all you guys CLAIMED POINTS for EMPLOYMENT?
> 
> Seems like they're sending most of these out to applicants who needs employments checks.


I am also wondering about the same. I think immi assessment commence mail received by applicants who either needs employment verification or have complex case which require more time.


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

But you stI'll got it? Any reasons you can think of why they need more time for security check on your case?
DI'd you travel a lot?
What's your code?


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

Hardeep689 said:


> mimic said:
> 
> 
> > Just quick question, did all you guys CLAIMED POINTS for EMPLOYMENT?
> ...



It's just so weird. I frontloaded my documents. I'm just on my 2nd week ofor waiting and did not claim pointo for employment. Now I'm getting restless after reading this thread.


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

*commencement mail*

I have lodged my visa on 7th June and uploaded all the docs including medicals, forms and PCC for all my family members. I received the email from gsmallocated on 11th of July containing a letter that my application is under progress. The letter and the mail were signed by a CO from Adelaide.However, in my immiaccount the application status is still received.

Thanks,

Arif


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

nevergone said:


> I have lodged my visa on 7th June and uploaded all the docs including medicals, forms and PCC for all my family members. I received the email from gsmallocated on 11th of July containing a letter that my application is under progress. The letter and the mail were signed by a CO from Adelaide.However, in my immiaccount the application status is still received.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arif


Are you claiming points for employment?


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

mimic said:


> Are you claiming points for employment?


Yes I have claimed 10 points for employment.


----------



## desiswag (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi ..
I got similar mail on 21st, CO from Adelaide is allocated and my application status is still "Received". Since then, I have not received any information.

Any idea what does it mean?


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

desiswag said:


> Hi ..
> I got similar mail on 21st, CO from Adelaide is allocated and my application status is still "Received". Since then, I have not received any information.
> 
> Any idea what does it mean?



I received the mail on 11th July. The mail is a notification that they have started moving forward with your application. My status is also "Received". You just have to wait now. It means no other additional docs are required unless asked for.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> sorry to have confused you.. Verification happened with me , not with my employer. AHC called me on my number and asked about my experience. My employer was not contacted at all.


Hi,
Could you share what all what all was asked by AHC ?

Thanks


----------



## desiswag (Aug 10, 2016)

nevergone said:


> desiswag said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ..
> ...


But why they are taking this time. Some people got grants even those applied after me.
Have you tried to contact DIBP, either by phone call or followup mail with your allocated CO.


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

nevergone said:


> I received the mail on 11th July. The mail is a notification that they have started moving forward with your application. My status is also "Received". You just have to wait now. It means no other additional docs are required unless asked for.


Hi nevergone,

I also received the Immi Assessment commence mail on 11th July. No docs have been asked till date and no employment verification done yet. Have any employment verification done at your end? And do keep in touch and let us know any updates.


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

desiswag said:


> But why they are taking this time. Some people got grants even those applied after me.
> Have you tried to contact DIBP, either by phone call or followup mail with your allocated CO.




I tried to call them and they give a standard reply. However, my current employer received a call from AHC Bangladesh on 28th September and my HR has given them a positive reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

Application filed on 13th Oct, Immi Commensement email received on 3rd Nov. No change since then. Application status still in "Received". I have 80 points for sub class 190 sponsored by SA. Is it usual to wait for 1.5 months without any contact from CO?


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

TejiJas said:


> Application filed on 13th Oct, Immi Commensement email received on 3rd Nov. No change since then. Application status still in "Received". I have 80 points for sub class 190 sponsored by SA. Is it usual to wait for 1.5 months without any contact from CO?




You are on the right track... You will receive your grant soon. I got my grant 4 months after the immi commencement mail. In between the mail and grant there were no CO contacts. The status was always received. Its a good sign that you received the letter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

nevergone said:


> You are on the right track... You will receive your grant soon. I got my grant 4 months after the immi commencement mail. In between the mail and grant there were no CO contacts. The status was always received. Its a good sign that you received the letter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate!! I thought that my high points will earn me priority and grant will be received in a jiffy. I guess it doesnt work like that :tongue: But this wait is killing, man!! hope it ends soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Once we are inside dibp we all same for them either it is 60 or 80 points depends in subclass. 

If all your documents are uploaded then easy for CO to decide.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

Hmm.. no luck so far.. does anyone have the CO name Lyndal allocated to them? It's been more than 2 months and nothing seems to have happened on my application.


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

TejiJas said:


> Hmm.. no luck so far.. does anyone have the CO name Lyndal allocated to them? It's been more than 2 months and nothing seems to have happened on my application.




I got the same mail from CO Chelsea on the 16th of November 
No docs were requested 

Did you front load all docs bro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

I front loaded all the docs bro.. and got the commencement mail on 3rd Nov. But no luck so far..


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

Any luck for anyone recently?


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

From what I understood from all these posts, IMMI Assessment Commence email = Employment Verification + Long wait (3+ months). Am I right guys? :confused2:

Has anyone who got grant soon with such a commencement email without any document requests? :noidea: Please do reply!


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

226 Days and counting.....


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Viaan said:


> 226 Days and counting.....


Oh my goodness! Why such a long delay? Have you or your employers got any verification calls?

And is true that almost everyone who got "IMMI Assessment Commence" email will undergo such a long painful waiting period?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

mithun-nz said:


> Oh my goodness! Why such a long delay? Have you or your employers got any verification calls?
> 
> And is true that almost everyone who got "IMMI Assessment Commence" email will undergo such a long painful waiting period?


Hi Mithun

No employment verification yet.. 

cannot say that immi commence mail means long wait because i have seen people who have got their grant within that 3 months period time even after they got the immi mail..


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi Mithun
> 
> No employment verification yet..
> 
> cannot say that immi commence mail means long wait because i have seen people who have got their grant within that 3 months period time even after they got the immi mail..


Thank you for the reply, Viaan. I wish the very best of luck to get the visa grant soon!

Thanks again!

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

Same here guys.. today marks 3 months since filing my application and nothing except the IMMI commencement email in these 3 months. Wonder what the delay is.. guess nothing much one can do except keeping the fingers crossed and hoe for the best. 

One question I do have, though! What are the odds that you will eventually get the grant even if there is a delay when you are confident that your paper work is clean? Any idea, anyone?


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

I applied on the 2nd of November 
I received the IMMI Commencement mail on the 16th of November 
And I have received my grant on the 9th of January 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mithun-nz (Jun 6, 2016)

ahsan771991 said:


> I applied on the 2nd of November
> I received the IMMI Commencement mail on the 16th of November
> And I have received my grant on the 9th of January
> 
> ...


Thank you for apprising this, Ahsan!

Could you please tell me if you or your employers underwent verification process by the high comission?

And, what's your ANZCO code?


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

No , I didn't claim any points for employment .
Since I have no experience 
No naturally there was no verification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

ahsan771991 said:


> No , I didn't claim any points for employment .
> Since I have no experience
> No naturally there was no verification
> 
> ...


No that is not correct guess.

Even if someone not claiming employment, their evidence of employment must be produced. The verification has two types.

1. Weather the number of years applicant claim is correct or not.

2. Weather the applicant is genuine or not.

Someone had physical verification in the forum even not claiming experience and got natural justice letter saying their nature of job was not as per nominated occupation and employer had given different details than mentioned claimed documents.


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> No that is not correct guess.
> 
> Even if someone not claiming employment, their evidence of employment must be produced. The verification has two types.
> 
> ...




I graduated in 2016
And applied straightaway 
If they have verified a fictions experience, then I am not privy to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Ic.. then there is nothing to check on employment. Other documents might have gone through verification. Good luck.


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Ic.. then there is nothing to check on employment. Other documents might have gone through verification. Good luck.




Thank you so much 
Best of luck to you as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi friends,

I got IMMI Commence email on 23-01-2017 and still no response since then. Also status is "Received" in immiaccount. on same day i.e. 23-01-2017 a tab appeared in immiaccount just below my health declarations to provide form 1221. I had already provided the same at the time of application lodgement. I uploaded the re-scanned copy of form 1221 same day. This tab got disappeared in 5 working days

Can somebody please comment. Is everything OK?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got IMMI Commence email on 23-01-2017 and still no response since then. Also status is "Received" in immiaccount. on same day i.e. 23-01-2017 a tab appeared in immiaccount just below my health declarations to provide form 1221. I had already provided the same at the time of application lodgement. I uploaded the re-scanned copy of form 1221 same day. This tab got disappeared in 5 working days
> 
> Can somebody please comment. Is everything OK?


All ok with your application and status would not matter much as CO keep working on the background.. they would not contact you until they need some additional evidence.. expect verification if you have claimed points for experience. And hold on your nerves grant will see your inbox soon


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> All ok with your application and status would not matter much as CO keep working on the background.. they would not contact you until they need some additional evidence.. expect verification if you have claimed points for experience. And hold on your nerves grant will see your inbox soon


Thanks a lot, actually i am currently un-employed. However i have claimed 15 work experience points. my last employment was in Qatar and it ended on 04-10-2016. I have worked in 4 companies and attached following documents

Company 1:
Appointment letter
Experience certificate by HR on company letter head
Reference letter from Manager on company letter head

Company 2:
Appointment letter
Experience certificate by HR on company letter head
Reference letter from HR on company letter head

Company 3:
Appointment letter
Experience certificate by HR on company letter head
Reference letter from HR on company letter head

Company 4:
Offer letter
Employment contract
Experience certificate by HR on company letter head
Official JD endorsed by HR manager
End of service letter on company letter head by HR mentioning manpower optimization as a reason of layoff

Are all above mentioned documents are enough?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

newtooaustralia said:


> Thanks a lot, actually i am currently un-employed. However i have claimed 15 work experience points. my last employment was in Qatar and it ended on 04-10-2016. I have worked in 4 companies and attached following documents
> 
> Company 1:
> Appointment letter
> ...


Hope the experience certificate has roles and responsibilities mentioned on it. What about pay slips/bank statements. If you have covered everything then its all good


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> newtooaustralia said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot, actually i am currently un-employed. However i have claimed 15 work experience points. my last employment was in Qatar and it ended on 04-10-2016. I have worked in 4 companies and attached following documents
> ...


Reference letters have all the roles n responsibilities. Infact these reference letters are also a kind of experience certificates. In addition to it i have submitted 6 years income tax acknowledgement slips for my tenure in Pakistan. And for Qatar I have submitted 6 months bank statement mentioning monthly salary transfers. All these documents i had used for engineers australia relevant work assessment.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

newtooaustralia said:


> Reference letters have all the roles n responsibilities. Infact these reference letters are also a kind of experience certificates. In addition to it i have submitted 6 years income tax acknowledgement slips for my tenure in Pakistan. And for Qatar I have submitted 6 months bank statement mentioning monthly salary transfers. All these documents i had used for engineers australia relevant work assessment.


Good to go mate. Best wishes with your visa application


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

ahsan771991 said:


> No , I didn't claim any points for employment .
> Since I have no experience
> No naturally there was no verification
> 
> ...


This will make the process faster


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

newtooaustralia said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> > newtooaustralia said:
> ...


Hi vikaschandra. I have an update on my application. My employment verification was carried out on 13-march-17 with my last employer. Now when can i expect my grant??? Can i expect it soon?


----------



## dominique26 (Jul 20, 2017)

I lodged my visa last April 17, received an e-mail last May 23 stating that my papers are being processed and to wait for 8 weeks. Its been 8 weeks and no word from them. My agent followed up but we didn't get any reply. How long did you guys wait before getting your visa?


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

Guys 

I received an email with subject "IMMI Assessment Commence" and no request for any docs at the moment.??


----------



## PANZIND (May 18, 2016)

*Got any update?*



dominique26 said:


> I lodged my visa last April 17, received an e-mail last May 23 stating that my papers are being processed and to wait for 8 weeks. Its been 8 weeks and no word from them. My agent followed up but we didn't get any reply. How long did you guys wait before getting your visa?


Got any update after the commencement email from IMMI?


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> Guys
> 
> I received an email with subject "IMMI Assessment Commence" and no request for any docs at the moment.??


Hi, any update after immi assessment commence email???


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> Guys
> 
> I received an email with subject "IMMI Assessment Commence" and no request for any docs at the moment.??


What is your status now?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

not sure why focusing on immi commence, no correlation with grant whatsoever...


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> not sure why focusing on immi commence, no correlation with grant whatsoever...


witout no correlation how come the applications which are receiving immi commence email are standing in long queue for long time, 

its just a question to understand


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> witout no correlation how come the applications which are receiving immi commence email are standing in long queue for long time,
> 
> its just a question to understand


you do not see too many posts from those who received the immi commencement mail but got the grant quickly

Most of them leave the forum just after informing that they got the grant, if at all

But those who don’t, keep posting and enquiring if others got it, so you get the feeling that most such cases are pending for a long time

Cheers


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> you do not see too many posts from those who received the immi commencement mail but got the grant quickly
> 
> Most of them leave the forum just after informing that they got the grant, if at all
> 
> ...




Yes you are absolutely right, for me today is 100th day of lodgement, 46th day after receiving immi commence email, I m really worrying on delay, could you pl tell me quick grant after commence email means after how many days people received their grant ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

naveenttf said:


> Yes you are absolutely right, for me today is 100th day of lodgement, 46th day after receiving immi commence email, I m really worrying on delay, could you pl tell me quick grant after commence email means after how many days people received their grant ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well, I had received my grant rather quickly post receiving the commencement mail. It was direct without any CO questions or verification.

In my view your case and quality of documentation decides on the TAT of grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Himadri said:


> Well, I had received my grant rather quickly post receiving the commencement mail. It was direct without any CO questions or verification.
> 
> In my view your case and quality of documentation decides on the TAT of grant.
> 
> ...




Ohh thank you Himadri for your comment, I had submitted all the documents as per the checklist and documents are very clear photo copies, 

How many days it took for grant after commence email? Many thanks for throwing some light here on immi assessment commence email 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

I received commencement mail on 21st July and got my Grant on 14th September.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Himadri said:


> I received commencement mail on 21st July and got my Grant on 14th September.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




So it’s almost 45days, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

I differ a bit on what said above regarding IMMI MAIL

Quality of Docs:If they were so good then you will get DIRECT GRANT instead of IMMI Mail. You got it within 45 days because 4-5 members others also got the grant around that date with IMMI Mail, so they must have picked these cases.

Sept was one of the great month for applicants with 600 plus getting grant and direct Grant timeline was 25-30 days.

In Current Month, Direct grant is 80+ days which shows that there is delay. Second, DIBP is now part of Human affairs, so i blve manpower is merged.

Immitracker shows that only 12 cases with CO Contact in Oct has got grant in Dec-Jan (60 days), which shows they are still struck in Sept and is now focusing more on Direct grant as they have officially qouted on their website that they may pick cases which streamline their processing time.

So those who got it early should be happy but i must say that Just check immi tracker and you will find that IMMI MAIL is a waiting game.

In my case, i got this mail on 35th day and EV on 90th Day, overall its 151th day for me and there are many who lodged earlier to me and still waiting.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Himadri said:


> Well, I had received my grant rather quickly post receiving the commencement mail. It was direct without any CO questions or verification.
> 
> In my view your case and quality of documentation decides on the TAT of grant.
> 
> ...


exactly, there is no correlation, between the mail and processing. 

Most likely it is manually triggered e-mail, but not mandatory step, so some CO skip it.
:cheer2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bhagat.dabas said:


> I differ a bit on what said above regarding IMMI MAIL
> 
> Quality of Docs:If they were so good then you will get DIRECT GRANT instead of IMMI Mail. You got it within 45 days because 4-5 members others also got the grant around that date with IMMI Mail, so they must have picked these cases.
> 
> ...


there numerous members who got immi commence, while getting grant without CO contact.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> I differ a bit on what said above regarding IMMI MAIL
> 
> Quality of Docs:If they were so good then you will get DIRECT GRANT instead of IMMI Mail. You got it within 45 days because 4-5 members others also got the grant around that date with IMMI Mail, so they must have picked these cases.
> 
> ...




Hi Baghat, thank you for sharing your experience with process, pl share some details on your EV, 
EV done for current employment or all previous employments??
And how they did through email or phone call?? 
Whom they contacted? You or referee in RnR or HR??
What kind of questions they asked?

Thank you for support, cheers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveenttf said:


> Hi Baghat, thank you for sharing your experience with process, pl share some details on your EV,
> EV done for current employment or all previous employments??
> And how they did through email or phone call??
> Whom they contacted? You or referee in RnR or HR??
> ...




Ut can be done for any employment for 
Which claimed points for. 

It can be dine by phone, email or in person.

They usually go via hr, but not always.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Ut can be done for any employment for
> Which claimed points for.
> 
> It can be dine by phone, email or in person.
> ...


Thank you for reply 

So far no EV happened for me, today it’s 101th day and every week I am calling and asking/reminding my previous employers about EV, they replied me that nothing till date, can anybody predict what might me the reason, this waiting time is really killing, my friend who applied on Oct5th got grant in 40 days, in my case I applied on 28th and received immi commence email on dec20 then after it is complete silence , thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveenttf said:


> Thank you for reply
> 
> So far no EV happened for me, today it’s 101th day and every week I am calling and asking/reminding my previous employers about EV, they replied me that nothing till date, can anybody predict what might me the reason, this waiting time is really killing, my friend who applied on Oct5th got grant in 40 days, in my case I applied on 28th and received immi commence email on dec20 then after it is complete silence , thank you
> 
> ...




About 5% of all applicants get EV. 

No worries if it does not happen in your case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Finally, I have received my grant today. Timelines below:

Lodgement: Sept 20, 2017
Immi commence email: Oct 30, 2017 (no CO contact or doc request)
Employment verification: Nov 2, 2017 (call to HR, no email)
Grant: March 2, 2018
IED: Sept 6, 2018.
ANZSCO: 221214, 189 VISA

Hope everyone gets their grants soon.


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi, I also got my grant today after receiving immi assessment mail back in november.

all the best everyone!!


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi, I also got my grant today after receiving immi assessment mail back in november.
> 
> 
> 
> all the best everyone!!




Timeline please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Anyone received assessment commence email who lodged after March 2018?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

this e-mail has no impact, your lodge date matters


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> this e-mail has no impact, your lodge date matters


Thanks a lot andreyx108b.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> this e-mail has no impact, your lodge date matters



My lodgement date is 30th May 2018 and today I got immi commencement email. I think it may take quite some time to get the grant while my peers who lodged their application around 30 May 2018 got their grants. Still you wanna say that this mail got no impact?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

honeymefeb14 said:


> My lodgement date is 30th May 2018 and today I got immi commencement email. I think it may take quite some time to get the grant while my peers who lodged their application around 30 May 2018 got their grants. Still you wanna say that this mail got no impact?


Do you think this is due to some additional checks requested by CO?


----------



## Ng2613 (Sep 15, 2018)

honeymefeb14 said:


> My lodgement date is 30th May 2018 and today I got immi commencement email. I think it may take quite some time to get the grant while my peers who lodged their application around 30 May 2018 got their grants. Still you wanna say that this mail got no impact?


Can you please tell if your lodgement is 190 or 489?


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

ng2613 said:


> can you please tell if your lodgement is 190 or 489?


189


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

After immi assessment commencement mail anyone got direct grant .if yes, what’s the timeframe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

eashwar said:


> After immi assessment commencement mail anyone got direct grant .if yes, what’s the timeframe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not me. Received the email on 30th July. 29th March Lodgement 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yudidude (Dec 5, 2017)

Anyone got grant here after assessment commence email?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

Is it true that immi commencement email come when a person lodge his application but upload any new documents after one month of lodged date? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18 (Feb 7, 2018)

I rang them today to ask what this email meant as we have just received it. They said will be additional security checks that are random. Could be character, employment etc. We are a family of 5 and uploaded extra documents just last week. I read on one of the forums uploading documents within 3 weeks of co looking at file can generate this email.
I was told today each case is individual it could take a day to grant or a year! No way ok knowing! Just all need to be patient and it will come when it’s ready!


----------



## wrecker (Feb 14, 2018)

*Immi Assessment Commence Mail Case!*

Received Grant today!

Timelines in signature


----------



## sharath121k (Feb 25, 2018)

wrecker said:


> Received Grant today!
> 
> Timelines in signature


Congrats! did you had any emloyment verification? if yes how? was it via email or call.


----------



## wrecker (Feb 14, 2018)

sharath121k said:


> Congrats! did you had any emloyment verification? if yes how? was it via email or call.


Nopes. No EV as far as I know. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi Guys, anyone received IACM in 2018 and still waiting for grant. Please update us. I received IACM on 3rd Dec 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18 (Feb 7, 2018)

sharath121k said:


> Hi Guys, anyone received IACM in 2018 and still waiting for grant. Please update us. I received IACM on 3rd Dec
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Sharath121 as you know we got it 20 Nov and there’s a few on immi tracker on 19 and 29 Nov! I think our grants are coming by the end of the month.... mid March at latest 🤞


----------



## wrecker (Feb 14, 2018)

Vab18 said:


> Sharath121 as you know we got it 20 Nov and there’s a few on immi tracker on 19 and 29 Nov! I think our grants are coming by the end of the month.... mid March at latest 🤞


Hi Vab and Sharath,

End of Feb seems very likely. Try calling the customer care and see if you get any info. Just ask if they can check whether the file looks alright. 

Your grant is coming soon guys. All the best.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18 (Feb 7, 2018)

wrecker said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharath121 as you know we got it 20 Nov and there’s a few on immi tracker on 19 and 29 Nov! I think our grants are coming by the end of the month.... mid March at latest 🤞
> ...


Hey Wrecker hope your well? I called last month and they said ours was fine and had preliminary checks in Nov and would take just a little longer for final checks but going on how long you guys waited I’m expecting from 18 Feb onwards as that will be 90 days from receiving the IACM


----------



## Vab18 (Feb 7, 2018)

wrecker said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharath121 as you know we got it 20 Nov and there’s a few on immi tracker on 19 and 29 Nov! I think our grants are coming by the end of the month.... mid March at latest 🤞
> ...


Gutted Wrecker Sharath and another IACM from November got their grants yesterday and today! Checked immi ours isn’t there 😫


----------



## robanto (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey guys, we're on the same boat here. I'm onsite, submitted my application on 17 Sept 2018.
Got IACM mail on 22 Nov 2018. 
I hit 81 days since IACM email today and my status still says 'Received'.

Praying for a grant for all of us soon.


----------



## Vab18 (Feb 7, 2018)

robanto said:


> Hey guys, we're on the same boat here. I'm onsite, submitted my application on 17 Sept 2018.
> Got IACM mail on 22 Nov 2018.
> I hit 81 days since IACM email today and my status still says 'Received'.
> 
> Praying for a grant for all of us soon.


Your in the same boat as us then! I think ours will come very soon Robanto keep us posted.


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

Hello,

I applied for my 489 visa on 30th August 2018 and got IMMI commencement mail on 21st Jan 2019. Any prediction when will I get my visa?

Offshore applicant and State NSW.


----------



## Vab18 (Feb 7, 2018)

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for my 489 visa on 30th August 2018 and got IMMI commencement mail on 21st Jan 2019. Any prediction when will I get my visa?
> 
> Offshore applicant and State NSW.


You could get it within days, weeks or months! There is no way of knowing the positive is you will get your grant eventually!


----------



## wrecker (Feb 14, 2018)

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I applied my 489 visa on 30th August 2018 and got IMMI commencement mail on 21st Jan 2019. My query: Can I upload more documents after the allocation of case officer?


yes. that should not be a problem.
we did upload documemts 150 days after lodgement and still go grant within 30 days of uploading new documents

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

*Grant*

Hello All,

Happy to share that I got my Grant.

Visa 489(NSW) Regional Area FSC applied: 30th August 2018
IMMI commencement mail on: 21st Jan 2019
Grant: 5th April 2019
No CO Contact, Status changed from Received to Finalised
Points: Age 30, PTE 10, Edu 15, SS 10
Occupation System Analyst
No points claimed for experience

All the best guys.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to share that I got my Grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mahajan


----------



## Shanthkumar (Apr 26, 2019)

*IACM April-24th*

Hi Friends,

I received IACM on 24th April. Expats, please let guide me on the further procedure or current waiting timelines.


----------



## Mal2018 (May 6, 2019)

*Immi Commencement mail: 4th March 2019*

Hi All 

Can someone give me the correct number to call and did you get feedback before the required time had past? at the moment it is 6 months according to the website.

Just adding a timeline here 

EOI: 18 October 2018
Invitation: 11 November
Lodgement: 30 November 2018 
Immi Commencement mail: 4th March 2019 - No additional requests


----------

